# Should I PCT



## Morpheus (May 29, 2019)

HI guys 

So I am considering coming off and doing a PCT getting bloods done and then cycling from now on.

I took a cycle of 500mg of test e for about 16 weeks and have been cruising on 250mg a week for about another 10 weeks so I've been on test e for about 28 weeks. 

I have read a lot of the posts on the PCT boards where a lot of the more reputable people on the forum say that PCT is for quitters and that they don't pct.


IM 22 and still trying to get huge. 

I have access to HCG clomid and Nolvadex. 

I have 3 more vials of test e so want to start pct in about 3 weeks from now (if you recommend it)

never run a pct before so any and all help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## stonetag (May 29, 2019)

PCT. Listen, you're 22, why fuk with the shit the rest of your life at this point. You have all kinds of time to get "huge". Knowledge plays a big part in the game. "PCT is for people who want to live longer".


----------



## Straight30weight (May 29, 2019)

Just for my own curiosity, how close to “huge” are you now?


----------



## Morpheus (May 29, 2019)

im 168cm at 82 kg with 12%bf not sure if that says anything


----------



## Gibsonator (May 29, 2019)

Morpheus said:


> im 168cm at 82 kg with 12%bf not sure if that says anything



pics say all, post up craig golias. and pct or ur married to the needle.


----------



## Straight30weight (May 29, 2019)

Gibsonator said:


> pics say all, post up craig golias. and pct or ur married to the needle.


6’, 180. I’d say pct


----------



## Deadhead (May 29, 2019)

Pct for sure


----------



## snake (May 29, 2019)

stonetag said:


> PCT. Listen, you're 22, why fuk with the shit the rest of your life at this point. You have all kinds of time to get "huge". Knowledge plays a big part in the game. "PCT is for people who want to live longer".



What Stone said.

At 22 y.o. and average TT levels, your gains will far exceed those of an older guy even on gear. You have easy gains ahead of you and you're not even in the prime of your lifting career.


----------



## Morpheus (May 29, 2019)

So as for pct clomid 50 mg a day and some HCG ?


----------



## Morpheus (May 29, 2019)

thanks for the help


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 29, 2019)

Morpheus said:


> So as for pct clomid 50 mg a day and some HCG ?



No, HCG is suppressive so don't use it during pct. There is a window of 2 weeks between last pin and pct. You will use it then. 

Once the HCG therapy stops you start the clomid and nolva.


----------



## Texan69 (May 29, 2019)

PCT man, I got on at 20-21 and didn’t come off for 8 months at a high dose (this was years back before on this site)was not able to get my levels back up even went to an endo and he said my chances were slim and now I have to take test for the rest of my life 
if you don’t plan on coming off then may want To begin researching TRT. Your body can only handle so much before you get to the point of no return. I wish I had been on this board to get advice like you are but instead I made a bad choice and have to live with it don’t do what I did. Listen to advice here and be smart and safe about it man. There is tons of knowledge here


----------



## Jth375 (Jun 16, 2019)

Absolutely do a PCT


----------

